# Introverts and confrontation



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

Just for shoots and giggles. :tongue:

Introverts, how do you feel about confrontation with others? Do you avoid at all cost, welcome the challenge, or stand middle ground?


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

I stand the middle ground.
There are people and things I want to approach, but mostly my shyness and lack of self confidence gets in the way.
Most of the time such avoiding comes because I am afraid to show the lack of certain skills or knowledge or to simply appear weird and inappropriate.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

As a highly sensitive person prone to internalising emotion from a young age I have a spectrum of conflict severity: arguing with unrestrained emotions for extended periods can leave me exhausted for days, minor words can be bothersome preferring to state my case then discard issues, if I feel someone else's behaviour was inexcusable I make a point of telling them how it bothered me or another deeply, finally in the case of heated discussion I prefer to make sure all parties are heard letting the conversation die off.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

GoodNiTe said:


> Just for shoots and giggles. :tongue:
> 
> Introverts, how do you feel about confrontation with others? Do you avoid at all cost, welcome the challenge, or stand middle ground?


Don't talk to me! *Whack* !


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Debating No...

Confrontation...YES!!!

I will Protect what I have and Defend my family/friends...AT..ALL..COSTS ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

WOLFsanctuary said:


> Debating No...
> Confrontation...YES!!!
> I will Protect what I have and Defend my family/friends...AT..ALL..COSTS ;-)
> By 4w3 SX/SP


What, what did you say? I am not sure if I think what you are saying is what you are saying, so I'm gonna whack you any way. *Whack*

 

(It saves me asking the dumb question to clarify. Ta.) 

(Oh, I can have a field day on this thread. Thanks for raising this.  Really. )


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

I'd even go as far as arguing opinions I don't even believe, I really enjoy debating. Confrontation doesn't neccisate the absence of peace by the way, it could just be seen as two people discussing a topic if neither are clinging to opinions as though it were life and death.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

John Coltrane said:


> I'd even go as far as arguing opinions I don't even believe, I really enjoy debating. Confrontation doesn't neccisate the absence of peace by the way, it could just be seen as two people discussing a topic *if neither are clinging to opinions as though it were life and death.*


Whenever you are around Control Freaks, EVERYTHING is a life or death situation ;-)

From one Extreme to the next...

-the wolf howls-

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Bago said:


> What, what did you say? I am not sure if I think what you are saying is what you are saying, so I'm gonna whack you any way. *Whack*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHACKS you back ;-P

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

WOLFsanctuary said:


> WHACKS you back ;-P
> 
> By 4w3 SX/SP


Hehehehe....


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

I prefer to avoid conflicts unless something makes me jump to type 8 and then I won't back down. Ever. Unless I cool down in some way that is and go back to my type 9 mode.


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

WOLFsanctuary said:


> Whenever you are around Control Freaks, EVERYTHING is a life or death situation ;-)
> 
> From one Extreme to the next...
> 
> ...



I don't think you realize how many times I've tried to have a conversation and its been impossible because someone gets so riled up on one thing.


----------



## Fantasy (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't usually get into a confrontational situation. However on the few occasions I have gotten myself involved, I rather enjoy it.


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

Bago said:


> Don't talk to me! *Whack* !


It wasn't directed at you, just a general conversation, therefore I am not talking to you Specifically. 
I know what you did last summer Bago. :mellow:


----------



## Random Person (Apr 30, 2013)

Of relevance: I'm an introvert in the traditional sense - that is to say, I have little desire to interact in large groups and get energized when alone. The main reason I type as an ESTJ is that for me, Te>Si. If that makes sense.

On topic: I feel quite comfortable in conflict situations... Well, that depends on the nature of the conflict of course. But in general, I'm cool with that. I genuinely enjoy arguing my views with people I see as capable and worthy opponents. If I'm unsure of some idea I'm contemplating then my preferred tactic is to argue about it with someone who opposes it.

In terms of more aggressive conflict - as in, verbal abuse and/or physical violence - I'm sure that not too many people would love that. But, gotta do what a man's gotta do. If that means that someone's getting hurt in the process it's too bad. I'm likely to feel content with myself in the aftermath.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

I opted for the avoidance for the poll but if I care about something I'll usually stand the middle ground. When it's about somebody else's conflict, I'll usually act as mediator or just try to avoid it as much as possible. I have this biological reaction to conflict that is just unbearable, where I start panicking and feel great anxiety even if it's a stupid conflict.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I mainly avoid confrontation but will take the middle ground and defend my opinion if necessary. Which is likely very Fi of me, respecting my beliefs and remaining true to my statements.


----------



## Electric Feel (Apr 1, 2010)

have to be _really_​ pissed


----------



## araneae (Aug 28, 2013)

I like confrontation


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I rather avoid it, but if motherfuckers get unruly, my introversion takes a backseat to eviscerating an unruly motherfucker much to the other party's chagrin.


----------

